# Alphabetical words that you'll find in your shop...



## RedneckGrump (Sep 13, 2022)

So let's play this game where you will post in alphabetical order (ABC) of things YOU will find in a workshop...So, I will start with a word that starts with an A...  The next person will put a word that starts with a B... and the next with a C.. and so on...

Anvil

B


----------



## havasu (Sep 13, 2022)

Ball Peen Hammer


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 13, 2022)

C-clamp.


----------



## havasu (Sep 13, 2022)

Drop cloth


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 13, 2022)

Extension cord


----------



## Sparky617 (Sep 13, 2022)

Fuse puller


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 13, 2022)

Grinder


----------



## havasu (Sep 13, 2022)

Hammer


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 13, 2022)

Iron front smooth plane


----------



## billshack (Sep 13, 2022)

jackhammer


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 13, 2022)

K-Body bar clamps


----------



## RedneckGrump (Sep 13, 2022)

Level


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 13, 2022)

Miter jig


----------



## RedneckGrump (Sep 13, 2022)

nails

o


----------



## havasu (Sep 13, 2022)

Oscillating saw


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 13, 2022)

Pencil


----------



## havasu (Sep 13, 2022)

Quarter inch drill bit
(Wow, my brain is smoking now!)


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 13, 2022)

Router


----------



## havasu (Sep 14, 2022)

Slip joint pliers


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 14, 2022)

Tee-nuts


----------



## RedneckGrump (Sep 14, 2022)

universal clamps

v


----------



## 68bucks (Sep 14, 2022)

Utility knife.


----------



## Sparky617 (Sep 14, 2022)

Universal socket joint


----------



## Sparky617 (Sep 14, 2022)

V-groove router bit


----------



## RedneckGrump (Sep 14, 2022)

wrenches

x/y/z


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 14, 2022)

Xacto knife
Youth axe
Z-Saw cross cut Japanese handsaw
​


----------



## RedneckGrump (Sep 14, 2022)

Eddie_T said:


> Xacto knife
> Youth axe
> Z-Saw cross cut Japanese handsaw
> ​


Sorry Buddy, didn't mean all three for you, just in case someone couldn't find words for those three letters... But GREAT job @Eddie_T


----------



## RedneckGrump (Sep 14, 2022)

adjustable wrench

b


----------



## Sparky617 (Sep 14, 2022)

To make this even harder, need to do it US government/US Military style...

So Utility Knife would be Knife, utility and satisfy K not U.

So A could be:  Awl


----------



## Sparky617 (Sep 14, 2022)

B - brace  though you could argue Drill, brace


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 14, 2022)

Chisel


----------



## havasu (Sep 14, 2022)

drill motor


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 14, 2022)

Electric sander


----------



## Sparky617 (Sep 14, 2022)

File


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 14, 2022)

Generator


----------



## havasu (Sep 14, 2022)

Helicoil set


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 14, 2022)

Index drill bit


----------



## havasu (Sep 14, 2022)

Jumper Cables


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 14, 2022)

Kwik Seal caulk


----------



## havasu (Sep 14, 2022)

Lincoln welder


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 14, 2022)

Mallet


----------



## Flyover (Sep 14, 2022)

Nitrile gloves


----------



## havasu (Sep 14, 2022)

Oil can


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 15, 2022)

Punch


----------



## RedneckGrump (Sep 15, 2022)

quick connects

r


----------



## Sparky617 (Sep 15, 2022)

Rasp


----------



## RedneckGrump (Sep 15, 2022)

screwdrivers


----------



## Sparky617 (Sep 15, 2022)

Tap


----------



## havasu (Sep 15, 2022)

U Joints


----------



## Sparky617 (Sep 15, 2022)

Vise


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 15, 2022)

Wood


----------



## RedneckGrump (Sep 15, 2022)

xtra screws

y


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 15, 2022)

Yellow pine


----------



## havasu (Sep 15, 2022)

Zinc washers


----------



## Flyover (Sep 16, 2022)

American flag (my Saudi Arabian, French, Canadian, Tanzanian, and anarchist flags are at the cleaner's)


----------



## havasu (Sep 16, 2022)

Battery charger


----------



## Sparky617 (Sep 16, 2022)

Caulking gun


----------



## havasu (Sep 16, 2022)

Dykes


----------



## RedneckGrump (Sep 17, 2022)

electric saw

f


----------



## havasu (Sep 17, 2022)

Flaring kit for brake lines


----------



## Sparky617 (Sep 17, 2022)

Grinder


----------



## havasu (Sep 17, 2022)

Hex head driver


----------



## RedneckGrump (Sep 17, 2022)

Inclined plane

j


----------



## havasu (Sep 17, 2022)

Jack (floor)


----------



## RedneckGrump (Sep 18, 2022)

knife (utility)


----------



## havasu (Sep 18, 2022)

Linseed oil


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 18, 2022)

Multimeter


----------



## havasu (Sep 18, 2022)

No Lok paste, for connecting copper to aluminum wiring


----------



## RedneckGrump (Sep 19, 2022)

open end wrench

p


----------



## havasu (Sep 19, 2022)

Pneumatic air chisel


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 19, 2022)

Quarter sawn walnut


----------



## RedneckGrump (Sep 19, 2022)

radio saw

s


----------



## havasu (Sep 19, 2022)

Saber Saw


----------



## havasu (Sep 19, 2022)

Tourniquet (I get sloppy when using the table saw)


----------



## Flyover (Sep 19, 2022)

Umbrella (for when Havasu forgets his tourniquet)


----------



## Flyover (Sep 19, 2022)

Vicodin (for after Havasu remembers his tourniquet)


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 20, 2022)

Water for cleanup after accident


----------



## havasu (Sep 20, 2022)

Xrays, after being rushed to the hospital!


----------



## RedneckGrump (Sep 20, 2022)

yellow tape


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 20, 2022)

Z-Pak to fight, infection


----------



## RedneckGrump (Sep 20, 2022)

adjustable wrench

b


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 20, 2022)

Bandsaw


----------



## RedneckGrump (Sep 20, 2022)

cheisels

d


----------



## havasu (Sep 20, 2022)

Drop light


----------



## RedneckGrump (Sep 20, 2022)

edging tool

f


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 20, 2022)

Face frame clamp


----------



## havasu (Sep 20, 2022)

goggles (safety)


----------



## HandyOne (Sep 20, 2022)

hand saw


----------



## havasu (Sep 20, 2022)

Ice pick


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 20, 2022)

Jointer


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 20, 2022)

Kopp kaffe (as my friend from Norge) might say


----------



## havasu (Sep 20, 2022)

Lights


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 20, 2022)

Mobile tool base


----------



## RedneckGrump (Sep 20, 2022)

nut driver

o


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 20, 2022)

orbital sander


----------



## havasu (Sep 20, 2022)

Paint


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 21, 2022)

Quick release clamps


----------



## RedneckGrump (Sep 21, 2022)

rachets


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 21, 2022)

Sine bar


----------



## havasu (Sep 21, 2022)

Torque wrench


----------



## RedneckGrump (Sep 22, 2022)

U - Clamp


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 22, 2022)

Victor mouse trap


----------



## havasu (Sep 22, 2022)

Woodworking Chisel


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 22, 2022)

X brace saw bench


----------



## havasu (Sep 22, 2022)

Yard light bulbs (spare)


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 22, 2022)

Z-Clip interlocking French cleat rails


----------



## Flyover (Sep 22, 2022)

Ammo casings


----------



## havasu (Sep 22, 2022)

Bench grinder


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 22, 2022)

Circle cutting jig


----------



## RedneckGrump (Sep 22, 2022)

Diamond cutting blade


----------



## Flyover (Sep 22, 2022)

Eggbeater drill


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 22, 2022)

Feather board


----------



## RedneckGrump (Sep 23, 2022)

grinder


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 23, 2022)

Hole saw


----------



## havasu (Sep 23, 2022)

Incandescent light bulbs


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 23, 2022)

Jam nuts


----------



## havasu (Sep 23, 2022)

Kreg cabinet maker jig.


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 23, 2022)

Lathe


----------



## havasu (Sep 23, 2022)

Machine screws


----------



## RedneckGrump (Sep 23, 2022)

needlenose pliers


----------



## havasu (Sep 23, 2022)

O ring pliers


----------



## RedneckGrump (Sep 25, 2022)

putty knife


----------



## havasu (Sep 25, 2022)

Q Tips (great for gun cleaning!)


----------



## RedneckGrump (Sep 26, 2022)

radio saw


----------



## havasu (Sep 26, 2022)

sand paper


----------



## Flyover (Sep 26, 2022)

Two-man saw


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 26, 2022)

Universal wrench extender adapter


----------



## havasu (Sep 26, 2022)

Vice grips


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 26, 2022)

WD-40


----------



## RedneckGrump (Sep 27, 2022)

X -????

yardstick


----------



## RedneckGrump (Sep 30, 2022)

zip ties

a


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 30, 2022)

Angle finder protractor


----------



## RedneckGrump (Sep 30, 2022)

breaker bar

c


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 30, 2022)

Circlip pliers

d


----------



## RedneckGrump (Oct 1, 2022)

dolly

e


----------



## Eddie_T (Oct 1, 2022)

engineer scale ruler

f


----------



## havasu (Oct 1, 2022)

File


----------



## Eddie_T (Oct 2, 2022)

gimlet


----------



## havasu (Oct 2, 2022)

Helicoil set


----------



## Eddie_T (Oct 2, 2022)

inert gas welder


----------



## RedneckGrump (Oct 2, 2022)

joiner

k


----------



## Eddie_T (Oct 2, 2022)

Redneck your cheating that sounds like a repeat.

keen edge chisels


----------



## RedneckGrump (Oct 4, 2022)

lathe


----------



## havasu (Oct 4, 2022)

Motor oil


----------



## Eddie_T (Oct 4, 2022)

Nail-on drawer guides


----------



## havasu (Oct 4, 2022)

O rings


----------



## RedneckGrump (Oct 5, 2022)

phillips screwdriver


----------



## Eddie_T (Oct 5, 2022)

quill (as on drill press or Shopsmith)


----------



## havasu (Oct 5, 2022)

router


----------



## Eddie_T (Oct 5, 2022)

spline jig


----------



## havasu (Oct 5, 2022)

Tee square


----------



## Eddie_T (Oct 5, 2022)

Universal Circle Cutting Jig for Router


----------



## havasu (Oct 5, 2022)

Voltmeter


----------



## RedneckGrump (Oct 6, 2022)

winch

x/y/z


----------



## havasu (Oct 6, 2022)

Ya gotta "Xray" "Your" "Zebra" if the zebra is standing behind the table saw and the  board gets away from you

A....


----------



## RedneckGrump (Oct 8, 2022)

airbrush

b


----------



## RedneckGrump (Oct 10, 2022)

beer


----------



## havasu (Oct 10, 2022)

Castle nut wrench


----------



## shan2themax (Oct 11, 2022)

Drill press


----------



## RedneckGrump (Oct 12, 2022)

electric drill


----------



## havasu (Oct 12, 2022)

flare making tool


----------



## RedneckGrump (Oct 13, 2022)

gorilla glue


----------



## havasu (Oct 13, 2022)

Hex nut drivers


----------



## Flyover (Oct 14, 2022)

Ignorance. (Rates increase when I arrive and decrease when I leave)


----------



## havasu (Oct 14, 2022)

Jug of car wash soap


----------



## havasu (Oct 14, 2022)

Klein electrical tools


----------



## HandyOne (Oct 14, 2022)

Lawnmower tires


----------



## havasu (Oct 14, 2022)

Measuring tape


----------



## cdestuck (Oct 15, 2022)

nail gun


----------



## cdestuck (Oct 16, 2022)

Oscillating sander.


----------



## Flyover (Oct 17, 2022)

Projects (unfinished)


----------



## cdestuck (Oct 17, 2022)

Quick Grips


----------



## havasu (Oct 17, 2022)

Rectorseal # 5


----------



## RedneckGrump (Oct 18, 2022)

stapler


----------



## havasu (Oct 18, 2022)

Turpentine


----------



## RedneckGrump (Oct 18, 2022)

utility knives


----------



## havasu (Oct 19, 2022)

Vice grips


----------



## RedneckGrump (Nov 8, 2022)

water level


----------



## havasu (Nov 8, 2022)

Xylophone (yeah, I'm lying)


----------



## RedneckGrump (Nov 9, 2022)

yard stick...


----------



## havasu (Nov 9, 2022)

Zero VOC paint


----------



## RedneckGrump (Nov 10, 2022)

airbrush


----------



## havasu (Nov 10, 2022)

broom!


----------



## shan2themax (Nov 10, 2022)

C chain saw 

(Had to edit)


----------



## havasu (Nov 11, 2022)

Dope, pipe


----------



## RedneckGrump (Nov 11, 2022)

Electric drill


----------



## havasu (Nov 11, 2022)

Forstner bits


----------



## RedneckGrump (Nov 12, 2022)

gorilla glue


----------



## havasu (Nov 12, 2022)

Hemostat (great for pinching off small gas lines!)


----------



## shan2themax (Nov 12, 2022)

Ice Pick (use it as a punch lol)


----------



## Eddie_T (Nov 12, 2022)

Jigs and Fixtures  (click to view)


----------



## havasu (Nov 12, 2022)

Kreg jig


----------



## RedneckGrump (Nov 13, 2022)

log splitter


----------



## havasu (Nov 15, 2022)

Machinist's screws


----------



## Eddie_T (Nov 15, 2022)

Notched trowel


----------



## RedneckGrump (Nov 16, 2022)

open-ended wrench


----------



## Eddie_T (Nov 16, 2022)

Parting tool (lathe)


----------



## havasu (Nov 16, 2022)

Quickrete concrete mix


----------



## Eddie_T (Nov 16, 2022)

Rip fence (table saw)


----------



## havasu (Nov 16, 2022)

Sharpening stone


----------



## Eddie_T (Nov 16, 2022)

Try square


----------



## RedneckGrump (Nov 17, 2022)

utility belt


----------



## Eddie_T (Nov 17, 2022)

V-block


----------



## havasu (Nov 17, 2022)

Worm drive skill saw


----------



## RedneckGrump (Nov 17, 2022)

yellow handled hammer


----------



## havasu (Nov 18, 2022)

Zebras, but only when I'm drunk!


----------



## RedneckGrump (Nov 18, 2022)

allen wrench


----------



## havasu (Nov 18, 2022)

Battery charger


----------



## Flyover (Nov 18, 2022)

Constitution of the United States (reproduction of the original, framed and up on the wall)


----------



## havasu (Nov 18, 2022)

Drain plug at the bottom of the air compressor.


----------



## RedneckGrump (Nov 18, 2022)

emery cloth


----------



## havasu (Nov 18, 2022)

Filters, extra cabin air


----------



## RedneckGrump (Nov 18, 2022)

garden tools


----------



## havasu (Nov 18, 2022)

Holder, paper towel
(Seems we need to be creative without duplicates!)


----------



## RedneckGrump (Nov 19, 2022)

iron rod


----------



## havasu (Nov 19, 2022)

Jack, floor


----------



## RedneckGrump (Nov 20, 2022)

havasu said:


> Holder, paper towel
> (Seems we need to be creative without duplicates!)


Sometimes it can't be helped...


havasu said:


> Jack, floor


knife sharpener


----------



## havasu (Nov 20, 2022)

lights


----------



## Eddie_T (Nov 20, 2022)

Molder planer


----------



## RedneckGrump (Nov 21, 2022)

nuts & bolts


----------



## havasu (Nov 21, 2022)

old gas


----------



## RedneckGrump (Nov 22, 2022)

plunger


----------



## havasu (Nov 22, 2022)

Quartz clock (I wish, but a clock just the same)


----------



## RedneckGrump (Nov 23, 2022)

Rubber Mallet


----------



## Eddie_T (Nov 23, 2022)

Scratch awl


----------



## RedneckGrump (Nov 24, 2022)

torque wrench


----------



## havasu (Nov 25, 2022)

universal swivel


----------



## RedneckGrump (Dec 4, 2022)

vice grips


----------



## havasu (Dec 4, 2022)

Wrench, Liquid


----------

